# أرجو المساعدة: الفرق بين ال QA/QC engineer و الWelding Engineer ؟



## Ahmed3mad (25 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أنا عندى أسئلة محيرانى كثيرا و لم أجد لها اجابات واضحة فارجو ممن يعرف ان يعطينى أكبر قدر ممكن من المعلومات حول الاسئلة التالية و لكم جزيل الشكر​

هل فعلا أن مرتب ال QA/QC engineer أكبر من مرتب الwelding engineer لو كلاهما فى نفس الشركة و بنفس الخبرة؟؟
 هل لو أخذت شهادة IWE يمكننى البدأ فى العمل ك welding engineer مباشرة أم يجب أن أعمل لفترة ك inspector؟ أقصد هل يجب أن يكون عندى خبرة مسبقة قبل أن أكون Welding engineer علما بأننى خريج 2011 و ما عندى أى خبرة مسبقة فى الشغل؟
هل فعلا أن شغل ال welding engineers قليل جدا فى مصر يعنى هل ممكن بعد أخذت شهادة ال IWE انى ما أجد شغل؟
 فى أى تخصص من الاثنين (welding engineer & QA/QC engineer) من الافضل لمهندس الفلزات أن يعمل و يتخصص؟؟ و ما السبب؟
ما هى مميزات و عيوب العمل ك welding engineer؟

أرجوكم أى حد عنده جواب لاى سؤال أن يخبرنى به و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## emaf (22 أغسطس 2013)

الفرق بينهم كبير نسبيا حسب المكان اللى هتشتغل فيه
الاكواد والوثائق اللازمة لكل واحدة منهم 
welding engineer
يهتم باعداد WPS & PQR لكل مشروع قبل ما يبتدى 
يعمل شهادات اللحامين حسب الكود المستخدم .
يلزم له خبرة كويسه ك inspector علشان يقدر يفهم اللوح كويس ويختار لها WPS المناسبة 


QA/QC engineer

ده اللى يجهز ويتابع كل اللى الكود بيطلبه تصوير ابعاد ITP


----------



## gjaby (3 أكتوبر 2013)

1. علي حسب الشركة
2. مش شرط .. برضه علي حسب احتياجات الشركة
3. مش بس ال welding engineers اللي شغلهم قليل ... برضه ال QC engineer
4. و ان كان في فرق شوية بينهم, لكن مش كبير .. و سهل انك لو اشتغلت واحدة منهم تنقل التانية
5. ماتبصلهاش مميزات و عيوب .. اللي يجيلك منهم اشتغله, و بالتوفيق


----------



## محمود عبد الله (25 يناير 2014)

أيه يا شباب الكلام الغريب ده
1- quality control Q/C يشرف على جودة عملية الانتاج -أي عملية إنتاج مثل اللحام - يشرف على تجهيز الشغلة والمكان وظروف العملية من حرارة ومعالجة وغيره وماكينة اللحام واللحام وهكذا
- َQ/A quality assurance يشرف ويتأكد من تطبيق خطة الجودة بشكل صحيح - أي خطة جودة- في اللحام مثلا يتأكد من شهادات اللحامين وأمر الشغل و والورق الخاص بالعملية مثل wps وغيره
welding engineer مهندس اللحام (وهو المسئول عن تصميم عملية اللحام واختيار سلك اللحام واختيار طريقة اللحام ووضعها والمسافات بين القطع الملحومة وسمك اللحام وغيره)
شغل مهندس اللحام غير معروف في مصر كمهندس لحام ولكن يعمل غالبا (مصمم في المكاتب الاستشارية )
inspector المسئول عن اختبار اللحام بالطرق المختلفة مثل pt , mt , Rt , وعيرها وليس له علاقة بمهندس اللحام


----------

